# Werden Dialer-Registrierungen jetzt kostenpflichtig?



## sascha (4 Mai 2004)

Hat jemand nähere Informationen zum heute erreichten Vermittlungskompromiss bei der TKG-Novelle? Immerhin war im ursprünglichen Entwurf vorgesehen, dass für die Registrierung von Dialern künftig Bares auf den Tisch soll. Was angesichts des Aufwands für über 425.000 Registrierungen (und nachträglichen Entzügen) ja nicht das Schlechteste wäre...


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2004)

Super Geldanlage

Erst Dialer registrieren - dafür Gebühr nehmen - dann Registrierung widerrufen.

Möcht ich mal sehen wie die dann das Geld behalten wollen.

Das werden die dann wohl verzinsen müssen mit 5 % über dem ......


 :lol:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (4 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Das werden die dann wohl verzinsen müssen mit 5 % über dem ......
> 
> 
> :lol:


Warum?


----------



## sascha (4 Mai 2004)

> Möcht ich mal sehen wie die dann das Geld behalten wollen.



Hmm. Gebühren fallen doch für den Verwaltungsakt an sich an und sind kein "Erfolgshonorar". Aber Du bringst mich auf eine Idee: Warum nicht auch für den Entzug von Registrierungen eine Gebühr verlagen? Immerhin hat der Betroffene den Entzug ja durch Verstoß gegen die Vorschriften selbst verschuldet    Ich weiß, ist rechtlich wohl nicht möglich...


----------



## dvill (4 Mai 2004)

Ein Namenloser schrieb:
			
		

> Super Geldanlage
> 
> Erst Dialer registrieren - dafür Gebühr nehmen - dann Registrierung widerrufen.
> 
> ...


Genau. Und die, die heiraten, bekommen die Gebühren auch zurück, wenn die Ehe geschieden wird.

Heute bekommen die Kinder auch ihre 30 Euro zurück, wenn sie ihre Malvorlagen an den seriösen Geschäftsmann zurückschicken.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## jackyw (4 Mai 2004)

Und die Firma die Inso anmeldet, bekommt die Kosten für Gewerbeanmeldung, Rentabilitätsvorschau, Notarkosten etc. zurück! Aber mit mindestens 5% über Verzinsung per anno, drunter geht nichts!!!   

Gruß jackyw


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2004)

achso - und warum bekommt dann der User sein Geld zurück ?


----------



## jackyw (5 Mai 2004)

Ganz einfach. Wenn ein Gemüsehändler ein Gewerbe anmeldet hat er Ausgaben für Gewerbeanmeldung etc. zu tätigen. Wenn er anschließend verdorbene Ware verkauft, wird er sehr schnell seinen Gewerbeschein verlieren, seine Ausgaben für die Gewerbeanmeldung wird er aber sicherlich nicht zurückbekommen.

Hat ein Kunde irrtümlicherweise verdorbene Ware gekauft hat er Anspruch auf frische Ware, er hat schließlich dafür bezahlt!

Gruß jackyw


----------



## dvill (5 Mai 2004)

Ein Namenloser schrieb:
			
		

> achso - und warum bekommt dann der User sein Geld zurück ?


Das ist wie bei der Steuererklärung.

Wer schummelt und nicht erwischt wird, hat Geld gespart.

Wer auffällt, zahlt nach und eine Strafe dazu.

Die Strafe für ungesetzliche Dialer ist die hinfällige Zahlungsverpflichtung für die Verbraucher. Wer Dialer in den Verkehr bringt, sollte vorher prüfen, dass die Versicherung der Rechtsgültigkeit zutreffend ist. Das setzt einwandfreie Dialer voraus.

Um die Eigenverantwortlichkeit der seriösen Geschäftsleute zu stärken, ist dieser Ansatz gut gewählt. Erlaubt ist alles, was Recht ist, aber nicht weniger.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Rex Cramer (5 Mai 2004)

Ich träume mir das so: Man müsste das wie beim Führerschein handhaben. Es kann sich ja auch nicht jeder Dappes, der das Geld hat, ein Auto kaufen und loslegen. Erst will der Führerschein überhaupt bestanden sein. Aber Vorsicht! Da ist ja noch das Punktekonto in der Flensburger Dialersünderkartei. Wer 3x lügt kriegt erst mal ein halbes Jahr Fahrverbot oder so...


----------



## Dino (5 Mai 2004)

Und das Geld für den Führerschein bekommt er auch nicht wieder, ganz im Gegentum!


----------



## Anonymous (5 Mai 2004)

Also ich denke wir sollten dieses Forum umtaufen in "Behördenforum".

Punktekataloge, Registrierungen, Sünderkartei .....

mir fehlen einfach die Worte.

Und dann bei der nächsten politischen Versammlung nach " mehr Selbstbestimmung" schreien.


----------



## jackyw (5 Mai 2004)

So du „Gast“

*Gastdiskussion an:*
Du kannst das Forum „virtuell“ noch tausendmal umbenennen, es interessiert weder einen Geschädigten noch irgendeinen angemeldeten User und schon gar keinen Admin/Mod (Gehe ich mal davon aus!). 
* Gastdiskussion aus:*  

Im Bezug auf die Dialerproblematik ist klar, das gesetzliche Regelungen vermehrt notwendig sind, ein vernünftiger Schritt in diese Richtung ist sicherlich die kostenpflichtige Registrierung derselben.

Gruß Jackyw


----------



## KatzenHai (5 Mai 2004)

Sprachloser Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> mir fehlen einfach die Worte.



Ok ...


----------



## sherlock70 (5 Mai 2004)

Jemand schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann bei der nächsten politischen Versammlung nach " mehr Selbstbestimmung" schreien.


Sei mal froh, das es nicht so weit kommen wird. Sonst gäbe es die Dialeranbieter nicht mehr.

Sherlock


----------



## Fidul (6 Mai 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand nähere Informationen zum heute erreichten Vermittlungskompromiss bei der TKG-Novelle?


Falls ich der .doc hier trauen kann, hat es bei §140 (Gebühren und Auslagen) keine Änderung gegeben.


			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Immerhin war im ursprünglichen Entwurf vorgesehen, dass für die Registrierung von Dialern künftig Bares auf den Tisch soll.


Genau. Die "Bearbeitung von Anträgen auf Registrierung von Anwählprogrammen über Mehrwertdienste-Rufnummern" kostet demnächst was. Das Bundeswirtschftsministerium legt die Höhe der Gebühren fest.


			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Was angesichts des Aufwands für über 425.000 Registrierungen (und nachträglichen Entzügen) ja nicht das Schlechteste wäre...


Für mich sieht es so aus, als ob auch die Entzüge gebührenpflichting werden. Zusammen mit §124 ff. kann es für einige Vollpatienten ganz dicke kommen.


----------



## BenTigger (6 Mai 2004)

Fidul schrieb:
			
		

> . Die "Bearbeitung von Anträgen auf Registrierung von Anwählprogrammen über Mehrwertdienste-Rufnummern" kostet demnächst was. Das Bundeswirtschftsministerium legt die Höhe der Gebühren fest.



Wow, ich kenne da jemanden sehr gut aus dem Wirtschaftsministerium, den werde ich mal Anspitzen, die Gebühren so festlegen zu lassen, das die 18 Mrd. Euro Minus in der Staatskasse gefüllt werden    :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (6 Mai 2004)

Interessant:


Juristen im Wirtschaftsministerium lassen sich "anspitzen".
Gleich mal sichern den Beitrag.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (6 Mai 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Was angesichts des Aufwands für über 425.000 Registrierungen (und nachträglichen Entzügen) ja nicht das Schlechteste wäre...





			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, ich kenne da jemanden sehr gut aus dem Wirtschaftsministerium, den werde ich mal Anspitzen, die Gebühren so festlegen zu lassen, das die 18 Mrd. Euro Minus in der Staatskasse gefüllt werden    :lol:



Wie waere es mit folgendem Modell?
100,000 Euro Strafe nicht pro missbrauchter Rufnummer, sondern Dialer? 100,000 Euro x 425,000 Dialern macht immerhin 42,5 Milliarden... Dann waere das Defizit bezahlt, und es blieb was fuer Forschung und Bildung uebrig, waere die erste gute Tat der Dialerdruecker. Schade, ich glaube, die Rechnung geht irgendwie nicht auf... 
Gr,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Marnie (6 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant:
> 
> 
> Juristen im Wirtschaftsministerium lassen sich "anspitzen".
> Gleich mal sichern den Beitrag.



Was soll das denn nun?! Denke die Emoticons am Ende von Ben Tiggers Posting zeigen deutlich, wie die Aussage gemeint ist, oder?!


----------



## Anonymous (6 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant:
> 
> 
> Juristen im Wirtschaftsministerium lassen sich "anspitzen".
> Gleich mal sichern den Beitrag.



Finde ich auch. Manche Leute hier spitzen ja so einiges an. Leider bekommen inzwischen sogar die Beamten das mit. Sie wollen sich ja nun nicht mehr "bei diesem Krieg" "missbrauchen" lassen. Mal sehen, was kommt. Ich hörte 12 Euro pro Antrag.

Logoman


----------



## prenz (6 Mai 2004)

Marnie schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... und vor allem: Wo war in Ben's Posting die Rede von einem Juristen? Da scheint jemand eine gut funktionierende Phantasie zu haben...


----------



## Rex Cramer (6 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Finde ich auch. Manche Leute hier spitzen ja so einiges an. Leider bekommen inzwischen sogar die Beamten das mit. Sie wollen sich ja nun nicht mehr "bei diesem Krieg" "missbrauchen" lassen. Mal sehen, was kommt. Ich hörte 12 Euro pro Antrag.
> 
> Logoman



Hat Uwe Dir das gesagt? Du hast keine verlässlichen Quellen.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Sie wollen sich ja nun nicht mehr "bei diesem Krieg" "missbrauchen" lassen.



Ja. Böswillige Registrierer kommen auf die interne Strafbank, habe ich gehört.


----------



## KatzenHai (6 Mai 2004)

Ihr seid echt alle so banal, Ihr Negativ-Gäste. :vlol: Heute schon bei 9Live im anspruchvollen Quiz gewonnen? 

Los, Butter bei die Fisch: Offene Meinung = offene Worte.

Und wenn man keine Ahnung hat - einfach mal die Fresse halten!


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Mai 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid echt alle so banal, Ihr Negativ-Gäste. :vlol: Heute schon bei 9Live im anspruchvollen Quiz gewonnen?
> 
> Los, Butter bei die Fisch: Offene Meinung = offene Worte.
> 
> Und wenn man keine Ahnung hat - einfach mal die Fresse halten!


Als Hilfe für die Lese/Rechtschreibschwachen

*Dieter Nuhr*

cp


----------



## sascha (6 Mai 2004)

Hmmm, ich kenne da jemanden sehr gut aus dem Bundeskanzleramt, den werde ich mal anspitzen, die Gebühren so festlegen zu lassen, das die 18 Mrd. Euro Minus in der Staatskasse gefüllt werden.

@Gast: Der Bundeskanzler lässt sich anspitzen. SICHERN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   8)


----------



## BenTigger (6 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant:
> Juristen im Wirtschaftsministerium lassen sich "anspitzen".
> Gleich mal sichern den Beitrag.



Och schön wärs, wenns n Jurist wäre, ist leider nur ne Vorzimmerdame, aber die hats in sich, ich hab die schon mal angspitzt, was meinst du wie die da pieken konnte 

Da liefen viele tagelang nur mit Sonnenbrille rum


----------



## KatzenHai (6 Mai 2004)

So,

ich kenne mich (noch) als Juristen, der jetzt in die Wirtschaft geht und mal schaut, ob sich da was anspritzen lässt. 

Vielleicht treffe ich aber auch nur total anonyme Gäste, die Dönekes schwallen so lange sie anonym sind, und auf einmal sehr still sind, wenn sie einem gegenüber stehen.

Ach ja, für den Fall:
Ich bin der mit den scharfen Zähnen und der Schwanzflosse ...


----------

